# Apalachicola bay



## mitch2surf (Feb 18, 2011)

Getting ready to take a trip to stay in Apalachicola on the south part of the river( bay city lodge ) and fish the bay.I was wondering if anybody has heard any reports or anything out of that area? I havent fished there in a year or so and would love to get an idea of what to expect before I head down there.I Appreciate the help!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I will be there too haha


----------



## bimini (Apr 14, 2011)

*Bay City Lodge*

I would just give them a call to get a decent report on the fishing. Their # (850) 653-9294.


----------

